# where can i purchase VFD's from ?



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Automation Direct would be one of the cheaper online places. Also Check Ebay. 





cfckevmccfc said:


> hi i have been looking for a VFD for a 3phase motor and cant seem to find any suppliers. Can someone point me in the right direction please. i have a 3phase 60hz induction motor, 460V line , 75kW , 105A. any help appreciated thanks


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

cfckevmccfc said:


> hi i have been looking for a VFD for a 3phase motor and cant seem to find any suppliers. Can someone point me in the right direction please. i have a 3phase 60hz induction motor, 460V line , 75kW , 105A. any help appreciated thanks


I might be able to come up with an industrial Allen Bradley 1336 for you if you are interested....


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

AB 1336 you say? What are the ratings, I may be interested.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Few.... PM me.


----------



## cfckevmccfc (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for your help guys i found one


----------

